# FOTOS DE LAMBAYEQUE (HUACA RAJADA, CHICLAYO ,MONSEFU, TUMBAS REALES)



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

ME FUI DE VIAJE A LAMBAYEQUE Y TOME LAS SIGUIENTES FOTOS OJALA Y LES GUSTE.

*HUACA RAJADA (SIPAN)* 



































*MUSEO TUMBAS REALES DE SIPAN* 



























*CHICLAYO * 




















































*MONSEFU* 



















*BUENO Y ESTAS FOTOS SON DE YAPA, DE REGRESO ME LLEVARON A PACASMAYO Y TOME ESTAS FOTOS EN UN PARQUE DE PACASMAYO* 


























OJALA Y LES HAYA GUSTADO. BYE


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

oye libidito que chevere!!! y que tal la pasaste, fuistes a pimentel!!! me gusta el museo de las tumbas reales muy buena fotos


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que chevere! Monsefu se ve bien! Y Chiclayo, me encanta la avenida con esos arboles, se ve bien.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cheveres las fotos, bien nitidas.

El museo Tumbas Reales es realmente una magnifica obra arquitectonica. 

Chiclayo...mmm, aver...OK, es una ciudad que se nota que ha crecido bastante rapido, la veo limpia, algo ordenada. Eso si, necesitan preocuparse mas por el ornato...esa avenida podría tener cesped y otro tipo de luminarias...en fin, buen aporte.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> oye libidito que chevere!!! y que tal la pasaste, *fuistes a pimentel!!!* me gusta el museo de las tumbas reales muy buena fotos


ya no me dio tiempo snif


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, Libidito y todas nuevas.. gracias, se ve muy bacan el Nuevo Museo de Sipan.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

por fin fotos nitidas y originales de chicalyo despues de mucho tiempo, desde q hice un thread: chiclayo, segunda ciudad del norte peruano.
vean:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=174710

































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=174710&page=2&pp=20


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Fayo siempre metiendo sus fotos en todas partes...no puedes dejar que otra persona nos muestre sus fotos sin estar metiendo las tuyas para despues andar gritando por los cuatro vientos cuanto aportas al foro???


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

TE FELICITO LIBIDITO, BUEN APORTE, Y EN GENERAL SE AGRADECE EL APORTE CONTINUO DE TODOS.........JBLOCK, NO ME PARECE ACERTADA TU OPINION, TEN LA NOBLEZA Y AMABILIDAD DE EDITAR ESO POR FAVOR.....

CADA QUIEN APORTE LO MEJOR DE SI !


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Tan buenas tus fotos mi estimado libidito, muy buen aporte haz hecho al foro.
Pero eres bien figuretti al salir en las fotos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

felipe25 said:


> Tan buenas tus fotos mi estimado libidito, muy buen aporte haz hecho al foro.
> Pero eres bien figuretti al salir en las fotos.


Es que son fotos familiares pxxx pa mi album,trate de evitar poner fotos donde yo salgo pero casi no habian jejjejeje


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Jajajaja.. ahora eres el nuevo cuerin trujillano...


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

como se ponen furiosos cuando no aportan con fotos, solo saben sacar noticias de los diarios y lo pegan cada rato, y opinan cualquier cosa, sacan temas o thrads por doquier contal de aparecer y aparecer, uno de ellos es jblock, .....yo al menos pongo fotos y trato de mostrar las paginas donde los nuevos foristas van a poder apreciar lo q ahora no lo aprecian....nada mas.

por eso ahora libidito ya esta ok en incascrapers y mucho mas reconocimiento pues tiene skyperu 34 por su labor aca en el foro peruano......
guste a quien le guste aportare con fotos...ok


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

fayo said:


> como se ponen furiosos cuando *no aportan con fotos, solo saben sacar noticias de los diarios y lo pegan cada rato, y opinan cualquier cosa*, sacan temas o thrads por doquier contal de aparecer y aparecer,



emmm que hablas... :? :S ... por favor no digas cosas si ni siquieras sabes. o que no te consta

aparte la primera foto de tu segundo post es una zona comercial fea... asi como algunas que hay en lima... poner fotos de edificios chicos y feos no es muy bueno en tal caso que pasaria si yo en un thread pusieras fotos de la zonas de zarate, en lima en foro internacional... la mayoria jusgaria que lima es asi totalmente, lo mismo pasa con chiclayo,.... publicar parte feas no me gusta por que esta ciudad si tiene lugares bonitos... a si que te rogaria que no la pongas mas

ademas este thread era de libidito al principio no te bastaba con decir que era un buen aporte, y despues poner tu link para publicitar tu paginas... 

por favor se un poco mas educado... en este foro la mayoria aportamos positivamente... solo algunos no aportan nada y no hablo por ti por que tu has aportado bastantes fotos y eso lo veo bien... pero son minimo la gente que no aporta... bueno en fin...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabias palabras de un jovencito de 15 años.  
Fayo: tienes que aprender a reconocer el mérito de los demás, así como reconocemos los tuyos. 
Muy buenas fotos, Libidito!!! Como siempre.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

muy bien Libidito, buen aporte!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Personalmente a mi no me gustaría que me tome la molestia de sacar varias fotos de un lugar para que venga otra persona a poner sus fotos...fotos que ya se han visto miles de veces.

Antes de colocar fotos en threads ajenos uno debería consultar con la persona que creó el thread para ver si está bien o no. 

Fayo..tu SIEMPRE alabandote a ti mismo y criticando a los demas...Escucha a Liquiddreams...tiene 15 años pero parece muchisimo mas maduro que tu persona. 

Ahora, sigamos con el tema.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

LiquidDreams15 estoy de acuerdo con tu opinion en una parte, pero a mi, me place poner lo mejor, de chiclayo, lima,trujillo, arequìpa, ica, tuve q contratar taxis por horas para animarme a tomar las mejores fotos, claro q algunas como la de lima no salieron como quise, pero de todos modos nadie me puede decir q saque lo peor....pero no me parece dable aceptar opiniones negativas de personajes q no aportan....en todo caso q demuestre jblock una foto tomada por el .........los demas foristas muy bien, mejor aun cuando aparecen la calidad de sus fotos y ami me alegra, me orgullese q muestren lo mejor y es lo que siempre anhelo de cualquier peruano q saque las mejores fotos de lima o de cualquier urbe peruana.

como dije antes, yo encontre a skyperu y a bratzo en el foro y ellos si supieron sacar lo mejor de nuestra querida patria.......felicidades hermanos sigamos adelante, pronto estare en LIMA Y LES ASEGURO Q PAGARE HASTA UN HELICOPTERO PARA TOMAR LAS MEJORES VISTAS DE LA CIUDAD DE LOS REYES.


VIVA EL PERU Y TARAPOTO QUE ES LO MAXIMO PARA LOS LIMEÑOS ESTREZADOS......


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Te muestro hartos threads con fotos tomadas por mi. Lima, Arequipa, Cusco...

Yo no tome taxis...caminé por TODO Lima para tomar las fotos...preguntale a Juan1912. Pero la diferencia entre mi persona y la tuya (bueno, son hartas) es que yo no ando diciendole a todos cuanto trabajo me costó tomar las fotos...

Y eso que ni vivo en Lima, de otra forma ya habría tomado mas fotos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

YA NO SE PELEENNNNNNNNNNNNNN :gaah: :gaah: :gaah: 
BUENO ESTE ES MI THREAD PERO YO SOY UNA PERSONA QUE LE GUSTA MUCHO POSTEAR FOTOS Y TRATO DE HACERLO LO MEJOR QUE PUEDO BUENO FAYO A TI NO TE RECRIMINO NADA POR QUE EN SI CREO QUE LO HAS HECHO CON LA MEJOR INTENCION PERO HAY PERSONAS QUE BUENO NO SON COMO YO Y DEBES DE ENTENDERLO Y PARA OTRA VEZ SER PRUDENTE, POR QUE TODOS SOMOS DIFERENTES NO? BUENO GRAX FAYO POR TUS FOTOS YA QUE ASI CONOCI MUCHO DE MI PERÚ ESPERO TOMES MAS Y GRAX A LOS DEMAS POR DEFENDER MI THREAD  AHORA YA SABEMOS QUE ES LO QUE SE DEBE HACER Y QUE NO SE DEBE HACER YA PXX PA LA PROXIMA YA NO LO COMETAMOS OK kay: TODOS TRANQUILOS :hug:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

wao!! debe ser buenasa


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bravazas las fotos, todas. Aunque no hay ninguna del Centro Comercial...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Mi merenguito lo bailo suavecito ...uups, ya terminamos de desviar el thread.
> 
> Bueno...hace falta pintura aca. El edificio color verde oscuro es del gobierno asi que esta pintadito, creo que es la prefectura. El edificio con azul y rojo es la biblioteca municipal. Y la iglesia...es la basilica san antonio. La casa esa que tiene la ropa colgada es un simbolo de peruanidad muy unico y algo gracioso, pero chevere ah.


Si no fuera por la Basílica la imagen quedaría mas fea, aunque como dices con tarrajeo y pintura se arregla, el problema es que es la parte trasera y los costados de las viviendas, así que dudo les den ese acabado.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

a decir verdad chiclayo y trujillo se dan , chiclayo tiene areas verdes mejor tratadas que en trujillo aunque no tantas constucciones como esa ciudad


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> a decir verdad chiclayo y trujillo se dan , chiclayo tiene areas verdes mejor tratadas que en trujillo aunque no tantas constucciones como esa ciudad


creo que llego el momento de abrir mi thread, mejores urbanizaciondes de trujilllo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lo que queda claro es que Chiclayo ha mejorado bastante, del año 95 a esta parte los cambios saltan a la vista.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

yo solo conozco trujillo pero ...no me pareció tan chevere, osea, tiene zonas bonitas pero como que igual se ve la falta de mordernismo


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, yo solo conozco el centro de Trujillo y Huanchaco, y la verdad que me gustó bastante, ordenado, limpio y bonito.
Chiclayo en cambio lo conozco más, El centro, Monsefú, Reque, Eten, Santa Rosa, Pimentel, Lambayeque, y bueno, Trujillo le saca el ancho.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

bueno, será cuestión de conocer las ciudades viajando hasta allá


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

que malos con el pobre fayo de seguro ya no va a querer entrar en el foro ....


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

eso depende de él


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

SUBAN ESTE THREAD AL DE IMAGENES DE LAS CIUDADES PERUANAS, CASI NO HAY DE LAMBAYEQUE.


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

cual es el edificio mas alto de chiclayo???

ademas tiene alguna zona financiera??? ... pucha no se casi nada de la capital de la amistad :sleepy: 

talvez viaje pronto para alla...prometo fotos


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

Como lo dije antes soy recien nuevo en el este foro y bueno yo soy de CHICLAYO "Capital de la Amistad" estuve ahi en agosto del 2005 y tome fotos de Chiclayo (no solo el centro de la ciudad tambien estuve en pimentel, y otros lados) y tambien fui a Cajamarca y Lima....como las hago para ponerlas, alguien me ayuda...bueno como dicen por aqui salgo un poco figuretti pero si ustedes miran el paisaje (y evitan verme a mi) yo creo que les va gustar las fotos.....ya pues me ayudan!!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Jassan03 said:


> Como lo dije antes soy recien nuevo en el este foro y bueno yo soy de CHICLAYO "Capital de la Amistad" estuve ahi en agosto del 2005 y tome fotos de Chiclayo (no solo el centro de la ciudad tambien estuve en pimentel, y otros lados) y tambien fui a Cajamarca y Lima....como las hago para ponerlas, alguien me ayuda...bueno como dicen por aqui salgo un poco figuretti pero si ustedes miran el paisaje (y evitan verme a mi) yo creo que les va gustar las fotos.....ya pues me ayudan!!!!


a chvre pero pon fotos buenas, no lugares poco agraciados px... jeje

bueno te ayudo, sigue las instrucciones:

1. Si son fotos de Internet, simplemente entra a la foto con click derecho, marca Propiedades con click izquierdo y con click derecho marca la Dirección URL. Luego con click derecho copia esa dirección. A continuación vienes al thread, entrando con Post Reply. Una vez aquí, marcas el ícono amarillo del gráfico, y, en el recuadrito que aparecerá arriba, pones la dirección URL de tu foto. Pones aceptar y listo. 

2. Si las fotos son de tu disco duro, tienes que subirlas a Internet primero. Para ello entra a la página http://www.imageshack.us/ . Luego pon Examinar y busca en tu disco duro la foto. Cuando la encuentres, pon Host It. Espera que sea jalada y cuando aparezca, chiquita, márcala con click izquierdo para que se agrande. Luego sigue el mismo procedimiento indicado en el punto 1.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

queremos fotos del real plaza Chiclayo.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy buen thread libito, con fotos muy interesantes. Personalmente encuentro que Chiclayo se ha desarrollado mucho pero le falta cuidar más su aspecto, trabajando en turismo nunca vendería un "city tour" de Chiclayo, al menos que el turista lo exija (como ver el mercado de brujos), la verdad el gran atractivo de Chiclayo es su riqueza prehispánica y dos de los mejores museos del Perú que se encuentran en sus provincias: El del Señor de Sipán en Lambayaque y el de Sicán en Ferreñafe.
Sobre las fotos creo que no hay que exagerar en decir que solo se debe poner fotos "nice", uno porque es subjetivo que es bonito y que no, y otro porque solo poner fotos de partes pitucas o de altos standares de vida pues es como dar la espalda a nuestra realidad, mirar de vez en cuando fotos de los barrios, de calles poco cuidadas, de como vive la gente de San Juan, San Martin o x distrito de las grandes ciudades, pues no tiene que ser ofensivo sino constructivo.


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

aca siguiendo con las instruciones que me dio un forista les voy a poner una foto haber si sale.... Bueno si sale la foto es de la catedral de Cajamarca

*Cajamarca*


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

me avisan si sale la foto...por lo que yo estoy viendo aca en mi compu....la veo a la foto muy grande, como la puedo achicar ...me ayudas Liquiddreams15...por fa....o quizas ni sale...jejeje


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

si salió.


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

haya bacan entonces...pero como la hago mas pequeña ???? esta muy grande... y yo dije que hiba a poner fotos de Chiclayo pero esa foto la use como prueba para ver si salia...


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Jassan03 said:


> haya bacan entonces...pero como la hago mas pequeña ???? esta muy grande... y yo dije que hiba a poner fotos de Chiclayo pero esa foto la use como prueba para ver si salia...


Cuando estás en imageshack.us luego que le das examinar...abajo hay una opción que dice 'resize image?', seleccionas esa opción y escoges un tamaño (un 640x480 o 800x600 estaría bien, tu ve el tamaño que te parezca bien) y le das host it.


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

ok..gracias perupd


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Muy pronto pongo fotos del Real Plaza de Chiclayo. Ojalá q les guste. 

Los chiclayanos agradecemos al reportaje q hicieron los amigos de "Cuarto Poder" - América TV Canal 4, llamado "CHICLAYOMANÍA", ojalá q lo hayan visto, por decir q tenemos la MEJOR GASTRONOMÍA DEL PERÚ", realmente estamos muy agradecidos por eso.

POCAS ----------------> POWER TRIO NORTE - DESARROLLÁNDOSE CADA VEZ MÁS


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

:carrot: :carrot: Bravo aprendiste bien rapido :carrot: :carrot:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Jassan03 said:


> aca siguiendo con las instruciones que me dio un forista les voy a poner una foto haber si sale.... Bueno si sale la foto es de la catedral de Cajamarca
> 
> *Cajamarca*


wow!! que foto tan hermosa, la iglesia san francisco es muy bella


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

J Block said:


> Cheveres las fotos, bien nitidas.
> 
> El museo Tumbas Reales es realmente una magnifica obra arquitectonica.
> 
> Chiclayo...mmm, aver...OK, es una ciudad que se nota que ha crecido bastante rapido, la veo limpia, algo ordenada. Eso si, necesitan preocuparse mas por el ornato...esa avenida podría tener cesped y otro tipo de luminarias...en fin, buen aporte.



Bueno en realidad ha quedado hermoso por dentro el museo, pero te diré que mi tío walter (director del museo y el que gestionó la construcción y /además es mi tío primo de mi papá/) ha sufrido mucho en vez de construirlo, por muchos años buscó cooperación ya que el estado casi no lo ayudaba, Alemania y otros paises europeos le han ayudado mucho, tuvo que viajar mucho buscando cooperación y pues a mi tío le valió la pena por que a quedado hermoso y moderno y además lo visitan muchos turistas nacionales y extranjeros.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bienvenido jassan, al parecer seras un forista de mucho y constante aporte a la esencia de este foro !


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jassan03 said:


> haya bacan entonces...pero como la hago mas pequeña ???? esta muy grande... y yo dije que hiba a poner fotos de Chiclayo pero esa foto la use como prueba para ver si salia...


entra al paint, y ahi la editas (Editar) ampliar imagen y ya ta.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Buena foto, Cajamarca es el Cusco norteño, por eso hay q apoyarlo, por tener lo mejor en arquitectura incaica, en otras palabras NUESTRAS RAÍCES.

el martes 21-02-06 las Fotos del Real Plaza Chiclayo, díganme dónde las pongo.

POCAS ---------------> SIEMPRE 100% NORTEÑO


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Pocas Cosas said:


> Buena foto, Cajamarca es el Cusco norteño, por eso hay q apoyarlo, por tener lo mejor en arquitectura incaica, en otras palabras NUESTRAS RAÍCES.
> 
> el martes 21-02-06 las Fotos del Real Plaza Chiclayo, díganme dónde las pongo.
> 
> POCAS ---------------> SIEMPRE 100% NORTEÑO


grax diosss


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

libidito said:


> grax diosss


LIBIDITO dime dónde pongo las fotos, tu q eres más "antiguo" q yo en este foro"

POCAS ---------------> NORTE


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

porfavor si tienes fotos del real plaza,ponlas!!!!!Serias la estrella de mes!!!!!!!!jajajaja.saludos todos queremos ver este famoso mall,ojala que tengas fotos de dentro y fuera del mall y una buena panoramica,para que los foristas internacional vean tambien que Chiclayo tiene sus cosas.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jajaja y al mall Plaza lima sur nadie le da bola


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Pocas Cosas said:


> LIBIDITO dime dónde pongo las fotos, tu q eres más "antiguo" q yo en este foro"
> 
> POCAS ---------------> NORTE


Bueno yo lo pomdria en la seccion principal de Incascrapers. Justo donde este thread de Chiclayo.
Ponle de nombre "FOTOS DEL REAL PLAZA CHICLAYO"


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Bueno aquí una foto completa de la parte externa del "Museo Tumbas Reales" :


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

wow, el museo tumbas reales si es muy hermoso


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eso sí, Chiclayo tiene muy buebnos museos


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

No creo que en este país exista un museo más moderno o bonito que el de Tumbas Reales en Chiclayo.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> jajaja y al mall Plaza lima sur nadie le da bola


a la franca ese nuevo mall esta en nada no me gusto nadita cuando fui.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

entonces como dato, les doy la nueva pagina web de plaza lima sur


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

FOTOS FOLKLORE DE TÚCUME, LAMBAYEQUE

Federico Villareal "El Sabio", en el centro del Parque Principal de Túcume
El mayor personaje de esa ciudad.









Iglesia de Túcume









Fiesta patronal y máscaras q se usan para dicho evento


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buenas las fotos, eso es una fiesta de carnaval? o q celebran?


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

libidito said:


> Que buenas las fotos, eso es una fiesta de carnaval? o q celebran?


Es Patronal, celebran la fiesta de una Virgen, q no recuerdo el nombre, q justo se celebra en febrero, trata de la pelea de un ángel, representado por un niño, q se enfrenta al jefe de los demonios (diablicos) y los expulsa, esta "pelea" la hacen caminando por todas las calles de Túcume, mediante una danza.

La virgen, a quien rinden homenaje









La "Pelea entre el ángel y el jefe diablo"


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tan bonitas tus fotos.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Aquí dejo algunas fotos de la Plazuela Elías Aguirre de Chiclayo, se encuentra a escasas cuadras de la Plaza de Armas y las pongo porq hay muy pocas de ella, muy pronto más.

Fotos centro plazuela

















Ex Mutual Chiclayo









Rocky's, su fachada en la calle Elías Aguirre y la casona q la misma tienda está remodelando y que se encuentra en la misma plazuela (se sigue construyendo)

















Casas republicana, la de azul (q se ve poco el la casa del APRA)

































Espero les guste.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La Plaza tiene bonitas casonas, pero debería mejorarse la pista, un adoquinado no le haría nada mal.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

y el Real Plaza,pense que hoy las ponian?Yo quiero ver................


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

y el Real Plaza,pense que hoy las ponian?Yo quiero ver................Pocas


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

y el Real Plaza,pense que hoy las ponian?Yo quiero ver................Pocas Cosas


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

y el Real Plaza,pense que hoy las ponian?Yo quiero ver................Pocas Cosas tomale


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

y el Real Plaza,pense que hoy las ponian?Yo quiero ver................Pocas Cosas toma


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

y el Real Plaza,pense que hoy las ponian?Yo quiero ver................Pocas Cosas toma una


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

y el Real Plaza,pense que hoy las ponian?Yo quiero ver................Pocas Cosas toma una foto de la zona del Gran Hotel es una zona muy bonita.Toma foto del supermercado Kamt,del gran hotel y su proyecto de frente.Al lado de hotel


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

y el Real Plaza,pense que hoy las ponian?Yo quiero ver................Pocas Cosas toma una foto de la zona del Gran Hotel es una zona muy bonita.Toma foto del supermercado Kamt,del gran hotel y su proyecto de frente.Al lado de


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

y el Real Plaza,pense que hoy las ponian?Yo quiero ver................Pocas Cosas toma una foto de la zona del Gran Hotel es una zona muy bonita.Toma foto del supermercado Kamt,del gran hotel y su proyecto de frente.Al lado de hotel hay


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

y el Real Plaza,pense que hoy las ponian?Yo quiero ver................Pocas Cosas toma una foto de la zona del Gran Hotel es una zona muy bonita.Toma foto del supermercado Kamt,del gran hotel y su proyecto de frente.Al lado de hotel hay otro edificio interesante.Y ese parque al frente.Una panoramica seria bueno.Que pena que no hay mucha altura para tomar fotos.Pero creo que es mejor no sacar fotos del centro.El ladrillo malogra todo,a nivel de calle estan mejores la fotos.


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

si el dijo que las hiba a poner hoy dia del real plaza de chiclayo pero nada....


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

algun moderador puede borrar mis mensajes no se porque se postearon tantas veces.Solo aprete una vez.El Roky's es un poco huachafo pero en ciudades que el ladrillo abunda creo que el vidrio ayuda mucho.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Yo pensaba k solo habia rockys en Lima,Trujillo y Bolivia bueno asi sale en los almanaques que expende el establecimiento. (la lista de rockys)


----------

